# Taillight Oppinion Poll...



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

I recently switched to All Clear Taillights from stocks and Im not too sure if I like them or not. Here are a couple of PSd ideas Im running through. Maybe you guys can help...

*Stocks:* 









*Clears:*









*Half Reds:* 









*All Reds:* 









Everybody keep in mind these are PSd images and the ACTUAL taillights will probably turn out a darker shade of red,


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As much as I usually hate clear taillights, they seem to work well on your car. My second vote is for half-red tails if you decide to get rid of the clears, Six.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

The stock looks great, clear would be my choice but are they leagal in ur state? Half red looks kinda hondaish, and all red brings out ur car more. Tough chioce man, either one would look tight in dat sentra...nice kit.
Ever thought of getting altazzas? I know thier played but U rarely see em on sentras.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

*Actually...*

I know everyones probably going to hate me for this but..., Altezzas are already on order. Im waiting to see what they look like when they get in before I figure out how to mod them. Ive got some ideas though, I think will redeem peoples faith in me. As for "Honda-ish"... agreed, but is there anything more "Honda-ish" than Altezza Taillights?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*my opinions*

damn your runnin DUAL exhaust?!? PLEASE TELL me ITS JUST FOR LOOKS AND I Love your FEELS FENDERS MAN damn they are sweet!!!!!!!!!I say you go with all clears but if you were to get ALTEZZA here is my 10 cents, get the BLACK ones and open them up and once you get it, PAINT the RED circles sorta blackish using the taillight paint to match your FRONT head lights!!!! and OH YEA MY 2 cents was free!!!! RIGHT NOW I AM RUNNING THE SKYLINE, but they look more like CORVETTE STYLE tails made by SYNDICATE bro!!!! I LUV THEM!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: my opinions*



CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *RIGHT NOW I AM RUNNING THE SKYLINE, *


Where are the pics you promised? 

I say stay away from the half clear idea...honda-ish...
As for altezzas, paint them black.
My choice out of all the pics you posted...stay clear.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: my opinions*



andre said:


> *
> 
> Where are the pics you promised?
> *



AS SOON AS I GET THE TIME TO WASH MY CAR, LOL


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Varitec, how did u cover the middle reflector white? I would love to do that in my car only black, or maybe clear?? Anyway to do this? Your car looks bad ass!!


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn.. what kit is that.. it looks really good? and is your dual exhaust functional? if so how'd you do it.. I'd stay with the clear tails if I were you.. they look good


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

the clear taillights really compliment the white paintjob. I say go clear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the half/falf top and bottom isn't going to happen. it's impossible to do that without redesigning the internal make up of the tails.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

> damn your runnin DUAL exhaust?!? PLEASE TELL me ITS JUST FOR LOOKS


EVERYTHING on this car externally is "Just for Looks". Including the scoops, widebody, and yes, dual exhaust. 99% of most aftermarket external mods dont help the performance of the car one bit.


> I say you go with all clears but if you were to get ALTEZZA here is my 10 cents, get the BLACK ones and open them up and once you get it, PAINT the RED circles sorta blackish using the taillight paint to match your FRONT head lights!!!!


Several people have given me the same or similar suggestions. Im not sure if Im feeling that yet.


> RIGHT NOW I AM RUNNING THE SKYLINE, but they look more like CORVETTE STYLE tails made by SYNDICATE bro!!!! I LUV THEM!!!!


Id like to see pics of that, once you get your car washed.


> Varitec, how did u cover the middle reflector white? I would love to do that in my car only black, or maybe clear?? Anyway to do this?


1. Remove the middle reflector and your gas cap door. 
2. Take the badge off the reflector. 
3. Give them to a local paint shop. 
4. Tell them you want them to look like twins. 
5. 1 day and $20 later... reverse steps 1 and 2.


> Damn.. what kit is that.. it looks really good? and is your dual exhaust functional? if so how'd you do it..


The kit is a combination of body parts found laying around Frankensteins lab. (NinjaCar Omega front, Extreme sides and rear, NinjaCar Feels Fenders, Z3 fender inserts, Predator hood, Roof scoop, Hood scoop, DTM wing, etc.) The Dual exhaust is functional. (I think I posted about this somewhere else?) I had an exhaust shop run custom piping from the cat back. Both muffs breathe the same. NinjaCar will eventually come out with a bolt on aftermarket application, if theres enough interest in it.


> the half/falf top and bottom isn't going to happen. it's impossible to do that without redesigning the internal make up of the tails.


Half reds have nothing to do w/ the internals of the taillight. They require 10 min of time and $10 of taillight spray.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

> *Half reds have nothing to do w/ the internals of the taillight. They require 10 min of time and $10 of taillight spray.*


well unless you block of the top clear part, the clear section is going to light up just like the colored section and IMO, it's not going to be too pretty. either way, it reminds me of a stock civic:









also, with your dual exhaust, do you think you lost some power?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> also, with your dual exhaust, do you think you lost some power? *


Its just for show.....not functional.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

andre said:


> *
> 
> Its just for show.....not functional.  *


he just said that they are......Look up 3 posts:



> The Dual exhaust is functional. (I think I posted about this somewhere else?) I had an exhaust shop run custom piping from the cat back. Both muffs breathe the same. NinjaCar will eventually come out with a bolt on aftermarket application, if theres enough interest in it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

> well unless you block of the top clear part, the clear section is going to light up just like the colored section and IMO, it's not going to be too pretty. either way, it reminds me of a stock civic:


Ah, I see what you mean, and youre absolutely right. I just didnt figure it would matter that much. As for being like a Civic, no doubt, but Civics have better taillights than Sentras to begin with IMO, so it doesnt really matter where it came from. And for the record, Civics copied their half reds from the BMWs, like the Z3 fenders, so in that way it aint that bad. 


> also, with your dual exhaust, do you think you lost some power?


Mos def. Especially w/ the 3" piping all the way back. But I got it w/ a big ass turbo setup in mind, so itll come in handy down the road. Right now it sucks a fat one, but itll pay off in the near future.


> Its just for show.....not functional.


Dual exhaust is NEVER "necessary" for our cars, even w/ a turbo set up, so in that way, its "just for show." Anyone who spends the time and money to y another pipe and mount another can, is lying if hes says its NOT for show. You can easily get enough exhaust from a larger diameter pipe to a single muffler. 
It IS funtional, however, in that BOTH cans breathe, rather than a dummy can that just LOOKS nice but isnt hooked up, like some people do their exhausts.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

Well i still think the all clears look best but on the Ninjacar website....How much does the Omega kit for the Sentra cost?? And can you buy it peice by peice cuz someone smashed my front bumper and I need a replacement soon...What style/type of exhaust do you have and how does it sound? Sweet ass car, i love the wide body look towards theheh rear of the car...wish i had a lot of cash


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

oops....that will teach me to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Most of you know what mine look like. For those that don't



















I like all the above, with the exception of the half reds.

I have a few new ideas to keep mine looking fresh.

Six, I think yours look badass with the all clears.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Yeah, it DOES appear most people are liking the clears or the stocks the most, and the clears ARE startin to grow on me a little. Im gonna fiddle a little w/ the altezzas and make my final decision then.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm,
I think you guys are drawing the wrong comparison to the half reds. Yes it looks like a honda, but also about a billion other cars that are also sold in europe such as:









or









Seth

P.S. Now if only the lights worked separately (as in the top half was one light and the bottom another).


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You're correct Seth, but considering that our tail lights are shaped similar to the Hondas makes a world of difference.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH I almost said go wit the half and half when I was considering it from a Sentra point of view--I havent seen one like that yet. But then I realized It may be considered like you're trying to look like a honduh......AND Im SURE U dont want that.

Since u got the Alteezas coming in I think u could def. come up with a way of modding them to make them acceptable. 

THE clears look good from the rear but since u smoked your heads and corners dont u think it doesnt really go with the look.....overall


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*How about these LOL*


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

hey those are mines!!!!! JUST DRAGGED ON TAKING PICS LOL, dang syndicate, YOU posted them here tooo sorry for all the people that I said I was going to put my pics up I guess SYNDICAte took care of that!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

*Still would like*

to see them on the car.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how much does it cost to get those lights made syndicate. and do they light up skyline style(you know with the afterburner look) and actually the altezzas for the sentra look bad ass even though they are kind of played out. to me at least the way they look on the sentra rivals the way the look on the altezza/is300 itself.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
The sentra clear chrome bezel tails (commonly referred to as 'altezzas') are one of the very VERY few of these tails to actually have bezels which is what the Lexus' have (RX300, IS300). I believe the only other car with this possibility is the older style eclipse. All the others, simply have wavy chrome with a red reflector strategically placed. I'm glad the Sentra's got 'real' altezzas that have individual cylindars/pods for each light. They don't look like standard 'altezzas' which in your neighborhoods apparently, and not mine [Miami] are played out.

Seth

P.S. Syndicate, that work is stunning. For a minute I thought the tails were smoked too. Later I'm going to do a photoshop, we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here:










now don't kill me, but instead of filling wedding invitations (which I'm off to do now), I decided to do this. It's a so-so job and not on photoshop, just the standard windows XP photostudio, but it gives a feel for what they look like. No they aren't the smoked model, I couldn't find a smoked model with the right tilt in the photo. However since I've never seen one in real life before, without further ado, the first altezza outfitted sentra:


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well ill be the first to admit it. As soon as I get a chance I AM getting the smoked out euros for my black sentra. Call me rice, gay, whatever I don't care, I Like them and i'm getting them. Played out or not.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you do get the darker bezels, match the center panel to carbon fiber (or just buy the SE one), or, give it a base coat of a metallic color (say silver) and then smoke that too to match the whole piece. (as in chromed center piece smoked to match).

Seth


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *Call me rice, gay, whatever I don't care*


****** ass rice boy!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's a photoshop I did awhile a go, This is the one that gave everybody the idea to actually make them. unfortunately, syndicate only made two and he is no longer making them.








also, try to iumagine it with ALL the light's being the same size.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn people, this post was about the CLEARS!  I already said I was going to get the Altezzas, and I planned on modding them a few different ways and putting up another oppinion poll on those. Oh well, you guys are beating me to the punch. I like em though, they look good. Ive always said I can only see chrome altezzas on white, silver, and some red cars. Not a bad photochop either.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NOT 2 BAD LOOKING AT ALL^^^^


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I got a hot idea. get altezzas and paint the chrome part a silverish brushed alluminum color that matches most tuner style silver wheels. how i have it pictured in my mind this would look hot as hell


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

check out the smoked ALteezas....not too bad at all

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1829769172&r=0&t=0

Varitec I know its off topic.....forgive me...lol


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

the smoked altezzas are a plus. The smoked altezzas and the black housing altezzas are the samething right?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yup I guess IM not that familiar with the ALteeza world or terminology....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I just want to say that your car is the $h!t. It is an inspiration for me who has a white 4 door sentra GXE. I wish mine would look like that. I have all summer, dont worry it wont look exactly like that. I would say go all clears but they are illegal pretty much everywhere, thats why they came out with altezzas.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i already have the altezza on my car. i will post pics as soon as i can. no photoshop the real thing. they look clean


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

check these out tails


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *check these out tails  *


Well, they ARE different. I cant exactly see them fitting in on my ass end though. Neither the photoshopped chromes or the smoked altezzas really seem to be what Im looking for. It looks like Im definately going to have to go into heavy modification with these. Then again, I DO have a set of R32s sitting in my garage...hmmm....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Varitec1 said:


> *
> 
> Well, they ARE different. I cant exactly see them fitting in on my ass end though. Neither the photoshopped chromes or the smoked altezzas really seem to be what Im looking for. It looks like Im definately going to have to go into heavy modification with these. Then again, I DO have a set of R32s sitting in my garage...hmmm.... *


oh man, you have some r32's!!!!!!!!!!!!1post a pic, I gotta see


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

*Chop the trunk in half....*

Yeh cutt the trunk right at the top of the centerpanel all the way accross, weld the bottom on rework the hinge and glass in a new center panel that will compensate fpr the r32 lights... Walla.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah but then you could see my stereo install as well. When I do it, Im just going to shorten the center panel of the trunk lid a little. The R32s actually fit pretty close.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

or bring it into a body shop and say...here are the tails, make em fit, see that red centerpiece, make it disappear.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i find stock lights are the best. are the other lights less bright than the stockers?cause if they are, i wouldnt bother changing them, imo.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Stock tails and aftermarket tails brightness dont matter. it all depend on the bulb. i have altezza 's and they really nice and a bit brighter than stock


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I could be wrong but if he is talking about bulbs the hyper white rear bulbs are brighter than the stock lights. They are hella bright.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i was wondering if the clear tails come with a diferent buldb is what i meant. hyper white eh? :-/ doesnt really suit my tastes


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Clear tails are illegal i think everywhere in the U.S. I dont think they come with bulbs but if they are clear you would want red and amber bulbs


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

clear tails are legal in some states. you have to ask your local or state PD. In FL, they are legal as long as they can shine 1000ft in the proper color. just get some bright ass red bulbs. Oh, also, the PD (when I asked) said that it is legal here, but if I end up traveling through a state where they are illegal, I might find myself with a nice juicy Fix-it fine.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is pretty far off the topic that Six started.....but,



I have mine re-wired.

The 4 inch round (with red lenses) are my brake/taillights.

The outside of the clear taillight is my turn signal/taillights.

The inside of the clear taillight (the OEM turn signal) is wired as my reverse lights.

I also have a custom clear third brake light, that has red bulbs.

I'm 100% 50 state DOT legal....










I do have plans for a conversion in the future.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

The "all reds" look cool, but the stocks look cool, too, and no
cop will/can "hassle" you about it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn, this is an old ass thread.

For some reason Cardomain is not showing my pics anymore....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

PLEASE....don't rehash a year old thread!!!


----------

